# Goosebumps (NSFW)



## Austin Greene (Jan 11, 2015)

Found one more from a recent shoot that I somehow overlooked that weekend. Hope you all like it, and as always, CC is appreciated! I know it certainly isn't a perfect image. 

1.



Goosebumps by TogaLive, on Flickr


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice.  I like the focal length, soft background, and soft lighting.  

I'm thinking her shoulders are a bit too 'square' to the camera... perhaps a slightly angle would help here.  Her left arm (on our right) is a bit of a 90º angle and I would have eased that by asking her to lower her left hand down a few inches.   She'd still cover her breasts, but the pose would look a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 11, 2015)

TCampbell said:


> Very nice.  I like the focal length, soft background, and soft lighting.
> 
> I'm thinking her shoulders are a bit too 'square' to the camera... perhaps a slightly angle would help here.  Her left arm (on our right) is a bit of a 90º angle and I would have eased that by asking her to lower her left hand down a few inches.   She'd still cover her breasts, but the pose would look a bit more relaxed.


Thanks! We were going for something...not too relaxed. Something vulnerable, but very up front and comfortable. 

I completely see the pose you're envisioning though, definitely going to give it a try!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the conversion and feel it is a good match for her expression. There's something about the bottom of the frame, her position I find slightly awkward but overall it's hauntingly interesting.


----------



## snerd (Jan 11, 2015)

You've posted her before? She looks familiar. Like the others, I really like the lighting all round. The bokeh is killer! I think you could go maybe another inch lower for a little more "anticipation" without hurting its appeal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 11, 2015)

VERY nice!


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks great to me! And I also really like the focus length!!!


----------



## bribrius (Jan 12, 2015)

something seems off with the thumb on her cheek.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 12, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> I like the conversion and feel it is a good match for her expression. There's something about the bottom of the frame, her position I find slightly awkward but overall it's hauntingly interesting.



Thanks! I feel the same way. Can't quite place it, but I know it's there. Maybe it's the shoulder dip carrying through her posture. 



snerd said:


> You've posted her before? She looks familiar. Like the others, I really like the lighting all round. The bokeh is killer! I think you could go maybe another inch lower for a little more "anticipation" without hurting its appeal. Thanks for sharing!



Yep! I've done two shoots with her, though in my opinion this was the more productive of the two. Thanks for the posing tip! 



bribrius said:


> something seems off with the thumb on her cheek.



I think it's just the angle of the upper thumb, I saw it as well. That said, if thats the big CC on this one, I'm quite a happy camper


----------

